# 3 Exercises That Need to Die



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2018)

by Matt Weik There are certain exercises and types of workouts that have me shaking my head. Exercises that put the user in a terrible position that could cause serious injury, yet we see people doing them every day in the gym. With some wishful thinking, I?d love nothing more than to see these exercises

*Read More...*


----------

